# Need advice for long range pistol and caliber for coyotes



## Scotts (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought an fnh 5.7 a year ago new, never shot, now ammo and gun value make me apprehensive to use it, suggestions on a reasonable flat shooting pistol I can carry when I bow hunt to hammer the occasional coyote at, let's say, 50-75 yards? Figuring something with a scope? A lot of money but maybe the kel tec plr? Prefer something more "normal"?? Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Most folks are surprised at how "flat shooting" a standard 9mm is at those ranges (or even longer distances). 

Cheap to shoot (assuming you can find ammo in today's politically-driven buying-frenzied market), and that means cheap to practice with, which of course builds the skill and confidence needed to make those kind of shots.

A good .357 would be my second choice, only because of the increased ammo cost and ferocious muzzle blast. The .357 cartridge would be more effective than a 9mm if you can place the shot, but due to minimal practice, most folks cannot shoot it very well. A longer-barreled, adjustable-sighted, stainless-steel S&W or Ruger .357 is a great outdoors/woodswalking/hunting handgun.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree.....


DJ Niner said:


> Most folks are surprised at how "flat shooting" a standard 9mm is at those ranges (or even longer distances).
> 
> Cheap to shoot (assuming you can find ammo in today's politically-driven buying-frenzied market), and that means cheap to practice with, which of course builds the skill and confidence needed to make those kind of shots.
> 
> A good .357 would be my second choice, only because of the increased ammo cost and ferocious muzzle blast. The .357 cartridge would be more effective than a 9mm if you can place the shot, but due to minimal practice, most folks cannot shoot it very well. A longer-barreled, adjustable-sighted, stainless-steel S&W or Ruger .357 is a great outdoors/woodswalking/hunting handgun.


----------

